# New trio of Balloon Mollies



## joepythons (Mar 3, 2009)

I picked them up today.







,


----------



## the_kid12345 (Oct 10, 2009)

those are sweet i picked up 2 the other day myself


----------



## joepythons (Mar 3, 2009)

*yea*



the_kid12345 said:


> those are sweet i picked up 2 the other day myself


Thanks! Yea they are cool :fish:


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

I really like the one with the orange stripes. Very pretty.


----------



## joepythons (Mar 3, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> I really like the one with the orange stripes. Very pretty.


Thats the male and he is hi finned also.Thats why i chose them as each has there own differances.I am hoping for some wild looking babies from them.


----------



## the_kid12345 (Oct 10, 2009)

joepythons said:


> Thanks! Yea they are cool :fish:


the thing is i dnt no how to tell if fish are males or females


----------



## joepythons (Mar 3, 2009)

the_kid12345 said:


> the thing is i dnt no how to tell if fish are males or females


Livebearers are real easy.I dont know the exact words but here is how i explain it.The males have a "stick" right under thier midsection that points backwards.The females do not


----------



## BUBBLES (Oct 14, 2009)

they are so nice.


----------



## joepythons (Mar 3, 2009)

BUBBLES said:


> they are so nice.


Thanks!


----------

